# Austin, Texas Reformed and/or Calvinistic Schools



## Simply Seth (Oct 19, 2009)

Grace, Mercy and Peace . 

Does anyone know of any Bible Schools and/or Seminaries that ascribe to the Doctrines of Grace (besides Presbyterian seminary) in Austin, Texas ?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## cbryant (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think there are any in Austin. The Presbyterian seminary in Austin is of the PCUSA which is liberal. The closest geographically is going to be Redeemer Seminary in Dallas, TX. As far as bible colleges go, I am willing to bet (unless someone can prove otherwise) most are not going to be reformed in their doctrinal stance.


----------



## Simply Seth (Oct 19, 2009)

cbryant said:


> I don't think there are any in Austin. The Presbyterian seminary in Austin is of the PCUSA which is liberal. The closest geographically is going to be Redeemer Seminary in Dallas, TX. As far as bible colleges go, I am willing to bet (unless someone can prove otherwise) most are not going to be reformed in their doctrinal stance.



Thank you for taking the time to respond. 

Grace, Mercy and Peace


----------



## McPatrickClan (Nov 12, 2009)

I attend Redeemer Seminary if I can help you at all. I know the staff would be interested in helping you get plugged in as we have students from as far away as OKC drive down to take classes.


----------

